
Ask HN: How to find more time to read while working on a side project? - nullundefined
I like to read and learn, but it&#x27;s getting harder these days as I focus all of my free time on my side project. It&#x27;s hard for me to &#x27;justify&#x27; reading when I can actually get something done.<p>How do you find time&#x2F;reasoning to read?
======
pacnw
I have the same problem. The only thing that works for me is working in a set
number of pages per day as a goal, say 10. That way, even a medium to large
sized book can be covered in 1-2 months.

